# Upgraded to HD - HD Platinum free??



## lvigil (Jan 31, 2006)

I just upgraded to HD and while the tech was working on another receiver the TV that had just been upgraded was on and a promo was on.. it mentioned that if a user upgraded to to HD and did cc autopay and paperless billing - HD Platinum would be free for 3 months. Is this possible??


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

sure. 3 free months of Plat is pretty common.


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

right after i got my hd upgrade on march 24th i was offered the platinum package free for 3 months, after the three months is up i think i will keep it


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

gpollock87 said:


> right after i got my hd upgrade on march 24th i was offered the platinum package free for 3 months, after the three months is up i think i will keep it


watch your bills !!!


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

P Smith said:


> watch your bills !!!


ty i will


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

lvigil said:


> I just upgraded to HD and while the tech was working on another receiver the TV that had just been upgraded was on and a promo was on.. it mentioned that if a user upgraded to to HD and did cc autopay and paperless billing - HD Platinum would be free for 3 months. Is this possible??


The HD is free for life with autopay. HD Platinum costs $10 per month.


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

After my 3 months were up I called to renew and pay the $10 month as we watch the Paltimum channels pretty much all the time (Epix 1 & 2 and HDNETMOVIES are worth it)...the rep gave it to me Free for another 12 months! Go figure.


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

Doug Higley said:


> After my 3 months were up I called to renew and pay the $10 month as we watch the Paltimum channels pretty much all the time (Epix 1 & 2 and HDNETMOVIES are worth it)...the rep gave it to me Free for another 12 months! Go figure.


darn you are lucky,lol my free platinum is up in june so maybe i'll get offered the same thing lol


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

gpollock87 said:


> right after i got my hd upgrade on march 24th i was offered the platinum package free for 3 months, after the three months is up i think i will keep it


I really like the extra movie channels in the package.


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

Paul Secic said:


> I really like the extra movie channels in the package.


yes i like almost all the channels in the platinum pack except for a few, i'm gonna keep it no matter what lol


----------

